# Tescos Cheap 9 piece microfibre cleaning kit- £5



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

For £5 i couldnt resist, good enough for door shuts, underbonnet etc.

Car section in tescos.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Nice spot there :thumb: Might have to get me one of these


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Thats a great buy for the dirty jobs!


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

excellent buy, might have to take a trip to tescos!!


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

i would take a trip to get one, but my tesco NEVER have any of the good car cleaning stuff


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

^^^

Tried two stores I was passing today. Neither had them :wall:


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

AliBailey88 said:


> For £5 i couldnt resist, good enough for door shuts, underbonnet etc.
> 
> Car section in tescos.


I bet my local have none


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Go and buy them all up and sell them to the one's that can never get hold of them :thumb: ie - ME :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

grant_evans said:


> i would take a trip to get one, but my tesco NEVER have any of the good car cleaning stuff


Plenty of Tesco own brand magic tree's if my Tesco anything to go by


----------



## stumac77 (Oct 18, 2009)

been to 3 tescos and cant get this in any of them not fair


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

grant_evans said:


> i would take a trip to get one, but my tesco NEVER have any of the good car cleaning stuff


just had a thought... the petrol station sells quite a lot of car bits, but never look in there when things like this are posted.


----------



## stumac77 (Oct 18, 2009)

**** never thought of that will try later


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

The one i Durham had them in yesterday.I just bought a pack of three applicators though wish i had got those now


----------



## andyj (Jun 16, 2006)

That wheel brush looks ideal actually..... might have to pop in to the local 'extra' on the way home from work tonight....


----------



## theartfuldodger (Aug 13, 2009)

Not sure if anyone is reading this post from Bolton, but the one at Horwich has plenty in, got mine last nite


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Just picked up a pack - thanks for the heads up. :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

I picked up a couple of these today after a heads up off Gizto29, look ok for dirty stuff, doing a car tomorrow so no doubt will get some use.


----------



## Mattywatsit (Oct 2, 2008)

colarado red said:


> The one i Durham had them in yesterday.I just bought a pack of three applicators though wish i had got those now


Very intersting, thanks for telling me - i may just have to make a little trip to Tesco's.... again :lol:

Thanks :thumb:

Regards,
Matthew :tumbleweed:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

very nice find mate :thumb:


----------



## stumac77 (Oct 18, 2009)

managed to find a tesco with them in stock thanks for the shout bud


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Damn I was in Tescos this morning whilst waiting for the 205 to fail its MOT!!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> Damn I was in Tescos this morning whilst waiting for the 205 to fail its MOT!!!


That's harsh, mate, what on?


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Good find, checking out my local branch this weekend :thumb:


----------



## mattyd128 (Aug 9, 2009)

Got mine, Thanks Al:thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Happy to get some of these and post out at cost to people that can't get hold of them - my local Tesco has loads of them


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

andy665 said:


> Happy to get some of these and post out at cost to people that can't get hold of them - my local Tesco has loads of them


Very good of you, mate :thumb: I think I'll be okay as our Tescos has just had a major expansion and refit so they'll have everything, but I'm sure your offer will benefit some other members :thumb:


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

andy665 said:


> Happy to get some of these and post out at cost to people that can't get hold of them - my local Tesco has loads of them


Anyone north wales seen any??


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice. Do they do the job?:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

how about tesco online?

got a part number / item code on that anywhere?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Tesco Weston Favell in Northampton have loads..

Picked one up this morning..

The 3 pack of cloths are tiny though, about the size of a paper kitchen towel, well smaller in fact..


But yes, good for the dirty jobs..


----------



## n1ckster (Oct 14, 2009)

Loads of these kits in stock at the Yeovil store.

Nick


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

sold out at my tesco now, the other day they must have had atleast 70 packs in.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

me and hc1oo1 bought 1 each today,plenty left.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Still none down my way...


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

My tescos didnt have any either :wall:


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

I like the wheel brush!


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

AliBailey88 said:


> sold out at my tesco now, the other day they must have had atleast 70 packs in.


How many? I bought one of only two that I found in there last week after your first post.

Steve O.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Silver said:


> I like the wheel brush!


They were selling them separately some weeks/months ago for 99p I think. I have one somewhere.

Steve O.


----------



## barongreenback (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, just bought one. :thumb:


----------



## josh_gti (Aug 19, 2009)

just thought i would mention been to the tesco in belmont and they had a few in jst incase anybody durham area wanted one.:thumb:


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

I think I'll have to get them for myself as an early christmas present


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

In stock in Warrington Tesco i bought one on Friday.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

wonder if they have stil got these wouldn't mind getting a set


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

Never seen it instock at the Stockport Extra store


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I got this as a present, not used it yet because of this sodden weather but it looks a good piece of kit for the money. 

The Microfibres aren't exactly what I'd call Microfibres though, the surface is quite different!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

wow, just over a year old, are we playing thread resurrection again :lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

matt1263 said:


> wow, just over a year old, are we playing thread resurrection again :lol:


Nothing wrong with that, it's one you've now contributed your useless comment in too, after all it is a thread to discuss this exact product. 

You'd be moaning if I created a new thread for exactly the same thing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

Ahhh but I did comment on those exact applicators on a different thread over a year ago :thumb:

And why would I moan on a new thread?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

matt1263 said:


> Ahhh but I did comment on those exact applicators on a different thread over a year ago.


Ahhh, but I've not even been registered here for a year so how would I know?  Well I could search (which I normally do) but that's another thing.



matt1263 said:


> And why would I moan on a new thread?


Well in the past I've had folks say 'No need to create a new thread mate, that's what the search is for' so when you do actually follow their advice, you get folks moaning....just can't win.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

Ignore them, I do, I just leave the thread and let em get on with it :thumb:

I use the pads etc at work, ideal for glass cleaners, interior cleaners etc, not seen the 9 pack for a while in my local one thou, just the 3 pack of applicators.

(the problem with searching is the hundreds of threads that DW generate)


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Superb, at least I know that from someone elses perspective, it is a good piece of kit, cheers for that! :thumb:


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

I've had this set for about 2months - the wheel brush is actually very good. as is the wash mitt. not tried any of the other stuff yet?


----------

